# Hycosy test...



## Tara1984 (Jul 17, 2011)

Good evening all,

I went for my first meeting with the gynae yesterday    She was great and so supportive!  She did a smear and 'swab' and asked lots of questions and she's booked me in for a hycosy scan next week! (all happening very quickly!!)  I've read the leaflet she gave me which is very informative, but then I made the mistake of reading online about other people's experiences of the test.......       I was planning to go on my own (DP can't have the time off work unfortunately   ) but lots of people have said they were in agony and felt sick/dizzy/faint!!!?  

Does anyone have any experiences of this test that they wouldn't mind sharing??  Goood or bad!!    I realise everyone's pain thresholds are different and I'm sure the test is different for every woman, I just want to feel as prepared as poss!

T xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Tara, I had the test quite a while ago but I do remember taking some Nurofen a good hour before the test as they had warned me it could be painful.  I wouldn't say it was painful but it was uncomfortable, definately worth taking your partner or a friend with you for some moral support if nothing else.

Shelley x


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Mine was fine, just mild period type pains. x


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Tara,

Both DW and I had the test done. DW was first so I sort of knew what to expect.
The clinic had recommended to take painkillers beforehand. I went to the pharmacy and they gave me paracetamol with cocodamol. I took two of them before leaving the house.
My experience was similar to Shelley's as that it was uncomfortable, but not painful as such. I would have been too nervous to feel confident driving there (it was a 50mile drive into a town I barely know). Afterwards and for the rest of the day I felt generally a bit sorry for myself, as in feeling physically uncomfortable, a bit like period cramping.
I was definitively grateful for DW to be with me. As far as I remember the clinic had either recommended or insisted I had someone who can drive me home.

All in all nothing to worry about, but I would take the day off and if you have to go by yourself, consider taking a taxi home.

Candy


----------



## deemo (Oct 13, 2009)

I forgot to take the painkiller, and I found the procedure rather painful. But, on the good side it only lasts a few minutes . It'll be over before you know it!


----------



## Tara1984 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you all for your help!    It looks like I'm going to have to rebook the test as AF is STILL here and showing no sign of being gone by test day on Tuesday    I'm also going to speak to my boss in the morning and see if DP can have the time off to come with me (we work at the same place...always makes it a bit more challenging to get cover and we don't like to take advantage, but our boss is great so should be okay).

Thank you again,

T x


----------

